# Some of my favorite photos of Loki



## M.O.E (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi!! what a beautiful dog, love the pic of Loki having a cuddlexx


----------



## M.O.E (Jul 21, 2008)

thedog said:


> Hi!! what a beautiful dog, love the pic of Loki having a cuddlexx


Hi, yeah thats my girlfriend Sarah having the cuddle, her dog is the soft coated wheaten terrier in the second picture (Frankie) Who is also gorgeous!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

gorgeous dogs, both look so sweet natured.

umm nice big ol ladder in ya gf tights lmao.


----------



## M.O.E (Jul 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> gorgeous dogs, both look so sweet natured.
> 
> umm nice big ol ladder in ya gf tights lmao.


lol yeah thats what you get when you bring a new friend (loki) around to a house with 2 hyper staffordshire terriers! Those stockings don't last 30 seconds! 










Murphy left and Baily right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

M.O.E said:


> lol yeah thats what you get when you bring a new friend (loki) around to a house with 2 hyper staffordshire terriers! Those stockings don't last 30 seconds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i know wat u mean  excellent pictures btw...the staffys are gorgeous  loki looks like shes about to pounce on them lmao. ( ok thats one long thumb in that pic lol ) 

freinds staffys???


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his lovely what wonderfull eyes


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

Loki's eyes are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## M.O.E (Jul 21, 2008)

lol i never noticed that before! You're right though... that is a freakishly large thumb 
Those are a friends staffys yeah - they're really nice dogs! The next time we took loki round he was about as big as baily, then the next time he was bigger than both of them. Little husky grew up 

Catlady - you woudln't believe how many people stop me in the street and say that! he's such a little poser


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

lovely looking dogs 


and thats a healthy thumb length too


----------



## M.O.E (Jul 21, 2008)

Cheers barney 










Got back from the evening walk and just had to add this one! I stopped so Loki could have a look at the horses and get used to them. The closest horse wasn't interested, but this one came from the middle of the field just to say hi. Brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

ahh the look on her face lol...its brilliant ur socializing her so well wiv all sorts of animals  excellent stuff and a brilliant pic.

pmsl barney


----------



## M.O.E (Jul 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ahh the look on her face lol...its brilliant ur socializing her so well wiv all sorts of animals  excellent stuff and a brilliant pic.
> 
> pmsl barney


Loki is a boy!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

fab pics, lovely looking dog


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

M.O.E said:


> Loki is a boy!


really ?  lol.


----------

